# Platy Help Needed ASAP.



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Alright. I bought a pair of red platys for my mother in law for her 55 gal community tank yesterday.
She originally had one sunburst platy. The sunburst and the other red have been swimming all around.
She's been staying up by the heater.
She looks bloated. Might she be pregnant?

I've attached an image. Please help!


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Certainly looks pregnant, platys are not my area of expertise, so will let another user confirm it as well.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Lol alright. ^.^ my MIL is freaking out thinking the fish is dying |=


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

If it is pregnant then it is probably staying by the heater as it feels safe there. It likely does not want any harassment from the other fish.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Yeah. She moved down to the plastic plants a minute ago. 
How long does it take for them to give birth, does anyone know? o.0


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

There is really no way to tell exactly when she will give birth. I would perhaps though look into getting a breeding box with a separator in, this way the fry can be kept in the breeder box and not get potentially eaten y either mother or the other fish.

Something along the lines of this.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

A month at the most usually but she may go sooner since you don't know how long she has been pregnant.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Alright. Thanks. MIL said she'll get one asap (probably tomorrow. she's all worried now. XD )


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

They will eat the babies. And beware. Mine had 40


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Just bare in mind she will potentially give birth to another batch of fry in 4-5 weeks from when she gives birth to this one.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, shirly, we know. ^.^
and we know that to Tazman. ^.^

and 40?
are they safe as a betta snack? jkjk. xD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

might sound a bit harsh, but some people do use livebearer fry as betta snacks.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

NOOOOO thats awful!!!Thats cruel!!!eggs I can understand but how could someone do that?!their faces are so cute!!!GRRR to those people!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Also (sorry forgot about this earlier) yes she looks pregnant, I would say maybe 5-7 days to go now?


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Alright. Thanks becky!

and i might do that if there's too many and my MIL cant get rid of them (her tank already has like 10 or so fish and she wants a pair of angel fish as all hers are teeny things. XD i think the platys are the biggest. lol)


----------

